# People, let's review OSHA



## macslut (May 11, 2007)

I work at a major (starts with an M and ends in ACYS) department store.  So tonight it happened.  What people were joking with me about all along.  Yes, I knew women could be disgusting.

Someone urinated in the dressing room in the department (women's clothing) I was working in. :eek2:  So we all had our little OSHA review.  I mean come on!   Just tell us if that happens.  Leave us a little note.  Shit happens.  Don't pile clothes on it.  

I have to go wash my hands for the 80th time tonight.


----------



## Hilly (May 11, 2007)

NASTY!! seriously...who does that!?!?
What would compell someone to pee in a dressing room?


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_NASTY!! seriously...who does that!?!?
What would compell someone to pee in a dressing room?_

 
Accident?

Anyways, that really sucks. I hope that that doesn't happen to you guys again, ewness.


----------



## Bernadette (May 12, 2007)

Oh   my    god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Disgusting!!!! What is wrong with people??!?! I was complainging about something the other day and my boyfriend called me "Ms. Cal OSHA."


----------



## astronaut (May 12, 2007)

Ahem... coincidentally, I used to work at Macy's, and people would urinate in the juniors dressing room as well... Luckily I did not work at that department.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 12, 2007)

WOW. I three worked at Macys and ppl used to piss in the dressing room all the time. The worst part I worked in the ladies dept so it was always grown woman. On a separate note my fav is when they only have me working and I didnt get a chance to clear out the fitting rooms all day and there would be a pile of sensors under a pair of pants.


----------



## Iridescence (May 12, 2007)

nasty! I work at Wal-Mart and thank god I'm in the vision centre! As I was walking back for lunch today....I look down on the floor and "omg is that what I think it is?" yup, someone sh*t on the floor outside the bathrooms.... I'm speechless....


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 12, 2007)

Yep. I worked at Macy's a while back and this happened all the time -- in the women's department! Geez. Someone also defecated in the lingerie department's dressing room too. People these days!


----------



## blueyedlady87 (May 13, 2007)

OMG! That's nasty! I have to wonder what they wiped with??!! People are just disgusting. Hopefully it was some kid who had an accident, but still the parents should have taken him. My friend works a drug store and an old man had a accident just walking down the aisle! And she had to clean it up. Nasty. If you can't hold it, then stay home!


----------



## yummy411 (May 13, 2007)

these stories are horrendous!! i can't believe it. they have to be too embarrased to notify as SA.... okay the pile of sensors... is really turning my stomach.... *prices flying through the roof*


----------



## giz2000 (May 13, 2007)

oh...my....God...that is just wrong on so many levels...


----------



## VeronikaJ (May 13, 2007)

Okay, that is sooooo gross! And I had no idea this is a common problem.  Worked in retail many years but never where there were fitting rooms. That just sucks but if it makes anyone feel better or less sick...Urine is actually a sterile substance so its not as horrible as many may think.  Fecal matter, however, is not. Ewww


----------



## macslut (May 13, 2007)

I was told urinating was mainly a problem in petites and given the person who works in petites full time I think I understand why someone would do that.  They did find feces in a dressing room once.  

It is gross and even if it is relatively sterile, I still don't want to come into contact with someone else's bodily fluids.  LOL


----------



## astronaut (May 14, 2007)

HAHAHHHAHAHAHAHA I love how it's mostly a Macy's thing HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## triccc (May 14, 2007)

Someone took a poopy in a storage closet in the dressing room area at my old job.

I can't believe people sometimes. So disgusting.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 14, 2007)

Eww I've never even heard of this happening before.


----------



## KAIA (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Eww I've never even heard of this happening before._

 
I know!!! i swear it never crossed my mind!!!!


----------



## Lissa (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_I know!!! i swear it never crossed my mind!!!!_

 
Me too. I'm speechless


----------



## kaliraksha (May 15, 2007)

My BF stopped working at JC Penney the day she had to help clean up someone's dressing room poopy.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 15, 2007)

Eew.  I had a friend that worked in Junior's at a Dept store and she said people always went to the bathroom in there.  Once she found a used condom.


----------



## astronaut (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Eew.  I had a friend that worked in Junior's at a Dept store and she said people always went to the bathroom in there.  Once she found a used condom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ewwww!!! Kids these days! When we say get a room, we mean YOUR OWN ROOM!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_My BF stopped working at JC Penney the day she had to help clean up someone's dressing room poopy._

 





 Shouldn't that be the job of those cleaning people???


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 15, 2007)

OMG I haven't laughed so hard in a while.
Maybe stores should make more bathrooms or something. I guess ppl really dont like walking down the creepy half-lit hallway in the mall to pee.


----------



## *Luna* (May 15, 2007)

I worked in Macy*s Jrs (Walnut Creek, Broadway Plaza for you Cali girls) and this never happened, at least not while I was there. I did hear horror stories though, and you wouldn't believe the mess those little brats left in the fitting rooms all the time... they may as well pissed in there. Anyway... I did go to a gym one time and I showed up early for a class to get a good spot and stretch and I go in, set up my mat and turn around and there is a giant pile of crap in the back of the class. I rolled up my mat, got my stuff and did cardio. YUCK! I know the term "if you gotta go, you gotta go" or "when nature calls" but some people are just obsurd!


----------



## mzcelaneous (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_I worked in Macy*s Jrs (Walnut Creek, Broadway Plaza for you Cali girls)_

 
I worked at the Sunvalley mall where all the gross things happened.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 16, 2007)

haha I almost changed in a bathroom in macys once, but I would never do the opposite!! Nassssssty!! at my old job the nastiest thing that people did was piss all over the floor by the toilet and shave in the sink... and it was an employees ONLY bathroom!!! So I printed up a sign that read "PLEASE PEE INSIDE THE TOILET NOT AROUND IT!!" 

it didnt work. people pissed on my sign . gross


----------



## ms.marymac (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Ewwww!!! Kids these days! When we say get a room, we mean YOUR OWN ROOM!!








 Shouldn't that be the job of those cleaning people???_

 
I think employees should be able to rub the pooper's nose in it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I think employees should be able to rub the pooper's nose in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! 

" what is this? Hmmm?? WHAT IS THIS!?!.. BAD GIRL. BAD..NO"


----------



## Janice (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_So I printed up a sign that read "PLEASE PEE INSIDE THE TOILET NOT AROUND IT!!" 

it didnt work. people pissed on my sign . gross_


----------



## GalleyGirl (May 16, 2007)

I really don't understand how people can be so gross..I just don't, it boggles my mind.
  We had a guy take a really really gross type of dump outside our building where I work once, and we got him arrested for it.  I doubt anything happened to him, but I'm still glad, and laugh when I think of him having to tell people why he got arrested.
 I also used to work in retail, we had women go into the dressing rooms all the time and leave their dirty diapers in there...I won't even call them pigs, pigs are cleaner!


----------



## Jade (May 16, 2007)

When I was working at Holt Renfrew a few years back in the mens dept. a grown man(in his 30's) went into the dressing room with 2 pairs of pants, came out like 10 mins later and left immediately after putting the pants back on the counter..my co worker noticed a weird smell and it was coming from the pants, he lifted them and all over them was poo!! And a lot of it!  We then went to the dressing room and sure enough, there was a HUGE pile of crap on the floor!! He wiped himself with the $200 dress pants!!! I don't get why this slob would come into the store just to take a dump in a changing room when there are like 20 bathrooms in the store. It was repulsive.


----------



## astronaut (May 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jade* 

 
_When I was working at Holt Renfrew a few years back in the mens dept. a grown man(in his 30's) went into the dressing room with 2 pairs of pants, came out like 10 mins later and left immediately after putting the pants back on the counter..my co worker noticed a weird smell and it was coming from the pants, he lifted them and all over them was poo!! And a lot of it!  We then went to the dressing room and sure enough, there was a HUGE pile of crap on the floor!! He wiped himself with the $200 dress pants!!! I don't get why this slob would come into the store just to take a dump in a changing room when there are like 20 bathrooms in the store. It was repulsive._

 
omg...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 16, 2007)

I think people do that because they are crazy. like.. literally insane and need help. No sane Person would go into a dressing room and wipe their ass with a 200 dollar pair of pants.. UNLESS it was a dare. lol


----------



## Katura (May 17, 2007)

Yikes...I just started working at a Macy*s...but luckily at the MAC counter and no where near any fitting rooms...honestly...what's wrong with these people?! I can hardly stand to pee in a public bathroom, I absolutley cannot poop. (LMAO...I'll make any excuse to go to a friends house or al lthe way home) But REALLY. How does one just squat in a dressing room and poop? Do they not realize that if there are other people in there...they can see you squatting. They can see your stream of piss...or turd in some cases...How embarrassing.

And I've heard of people getting it on in dressing rooms...but don't leave your evidence behind!!! People should be smarter than that.

I personally would puke my brains out if I walked in on someones poop or that stench of urine...then there would be another mess to clean up.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (May 18, 2007)

LMFAO!  hey people are insane for example the chick from flavor of love she took a dump on the stairs thats effing nasty , but only someone with mental issues has the guts to do that unless like someone said b4 its a dare and still that groseeeeeeeee


----------



## ms.marymac (May 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_lol! 

" what is this? Hmmm?? WHAT IS THIS!?!.. BAD GIRL. BAD..NO"_

 





 Right? 

Leaving dirty diapers is just nasty too.  Almost as bad as someone changing the baby on the floor of the store and then handing the diaper to the SA. 

I worked in one store years ago that had locked dressing rooms-it was easier to keep track of merchandise and nasty people.  One of my co-workers walked in a room and someone had made a nest out of jeans and pooped in it.  We eventually had signs that said if we catch you, we WILL make you clean it up. Same with dogs...we chased a lady out and made her come back and clean up her dog's crap. Non corporate ownership is a plus!


----------



## PomPoko (May 19, 2007)

OMG my friend and I were discussing this the other day! (I have to point out this isn't a usual topic of conversation for us!)

Another girl that we know works in a shop, and apparently one day someone had done a big poo on the floor...

...The worst part? It was the staff room, and the only people that have access to it is STAFF...erghhhhhh! its bad enough random customers pooing and piddling everywhere, but a member of staff? 

Me, I'd have quit! I mean theres not a single reason I can think of to have a poo in the staff room! its not like theres no toilet! And what if someone had walked in while they were doing it? I can just imagine the response of the culprit "oh, no, its ok, I'm just having a crap!" while the other person stands there with a look of horror on their face?

The mind boggles! I'm sort of amused at everyone's stories, but I feel *so* utterly sorry for the poor person that makes the "discovery"/has to clean it up!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 19, 2007)

Omg I was laughing so hard when I was reading this, and i read some of the stories to my boyfriend over the phone.

The worst thing I ever encountered was when working in Home Goods and someone smeared poo all over the wall of the women's bathroom. I mean..why? there's toilet paper there..some people are so weird.

And of course there were the usual customers who thought it was appropriate to change their babies in the middle of the store


----------



## asnbrb (May 21, 2007)

I've seen some weird stuff in my day.  

At Penney's, there was a man who had stolen a pair of underwear and left his poopy disgusting underwear in the dressing room.

Then at Dave and Buster's, there was a couple who were getting it on in the girl's bathroom.  Someone walked in and thought that the girl was getting raped because there was BLOOD EVERYWHERE.  Chica thought that it was a good idea to have messy messy sex on her period.  From what I heard, there was blood covering the ENTIRE BATHROOM, not just the stall.  Police were called and everything cause the girl was drunk as hell.  Best part was, the guy was our coworker at Dave and Busters.  Everyone was just all "What the hell were you thinking?!?!"  (Charges were never filed since she said it was consensual later)

Oh and the time that we found a used condom (complete with the junk inside) in a staff only room.  No one's fessed up to doing that and everyone had put their foot down and refused point blank to clean it up.  One of the managers had to sweep it up.

Oh, and let's not mention that my current job is working with food stamps and financial help.  There are tons of homeless people who, I swear to GOD, just take a piss/crap in their clothes and don't give a damn.  There's the ones who attempt to be clean, but the more disgusting ones??  Ew.


----------



## astronaut (May 22, 2007)

you know.... I think it's so disgusting to have sex in public places. uhhhh!!!


----------



## iio (May 25, 2007)

omg these stories are horrible, im trying to find a new job in a clothing store and now that I heard all these Im thinking twice here! how old are these people? i mean they can say three simple words "wheres the bathroom?" I have people run into my store asking me if we have a bathroom and its like they look like they are going to piss in their pants literally but I guess some people's stomach is really weak, they need to wear diapers if they cant control it.

and omg I have to share this...there are a bunch of guys that just moved in a couple months ago and when my mom came home around 6 in the morning with her friend from going out, they saw a girl giving one of the guys a blow job OUTSIDE OF THEIR HOME on the side somewhere, in a FAMILY neighborhood!! my mom yelled "BAD!!!!!" but i dont know I think its just so dumb i dont understand why these people are so desperate to have sex to the point where they just want to do it anywhere and not care about others around.


----------



## macslut (May 25, 2007)

One of the dressing rooms tonight smelled like pee but I could not find any "spots" so I just didn't ask any questions. I was in a bookstore after work and went to the humor section (I collect Uncle John Bathroom Readers) and there in the middle was a copy of Playgirl. Someone had taken it over to look at it as if they were looking at Calvin and Hobbes books. One of the employees told me that at least this time they didn't find it in the children's section.:shrug:


----------



## macslut (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iio* 

 
_and omg I have to share this...there are a bunch of guys that just moved in a couple months ago and when my mom came home around 6 in the morning with her friend from going out, they saw a girl giving one of the guys a blow job OUTSIDE OF THEIR HOME on the side somewhere, in a FAMILY neighborhood!! my mom yelled "BAD!!!!!" but i dont know I think its just so dumb i dont understand why these people are so desperate to have sex to the point where they just want to do it anywhere and not care about others around._

 
This happened to me in college.  I was coming home from a Bible study/church event and as I was being dropped off, the minister's headlights shone on a guy getting a blow job from two (yes, two) girls.  he told me later that he had misgivings about dropping me off that night and almost just had me stay with him and his family.  I think I screamed at them something about having respect for yourself. 

I also remember from my undergrad standing in line at a dorm cafeteria and hearing this girl _begging_ to give this guy head later that night.  It was probably one of the saddest things I had ever seen in my life.


----------



## macslut (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asnbrb* 

 
_Oh and the time that we found a used condom (complete with the junk inside) in a staff only room. No one's fessed up to doing that and everyone had put their foot down and refused point blank to clean it up. One of the managers had to sweep it up._

 

At least you know they are not spawning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_So I printed up a sign that read "PLEASE PEE INSIDE THE TOILET NOT AROUND IT!!" 

it didnt work. people pissed on my sign . gross_ 
 
_I remember seeing a sign that said, "No Hovering" in a building on campus.  I thought it was funny.  _


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (May 27, 2007)

Wow I didn't know there was such a problem with people peeing/pooping in dressing rooms. It really makes me think twice about trying to get a job in a department store.

This reminds me of something a friend told me. He was working in a place that had a tanning bed room in the back and he went back there to clean it and someone had taken a crap right in the tanning bed and he had to clean it. I've also heard stories of people peeing in the stand-up beds too.


----------



## Hilly (May 27, 2007)

When I was a freshma in college, my ALL GIRLS dorm floor got fined because "of a large amount of feces smeared on the walls"
Apparently this is pretty prevalent in the male dorms as well. 

This is a sick- yet hilarious thread lol


----------

